# Is there a way to know shutter count



## lv6l (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there a way to know the exact shutter count on a Nikon D40? The camera's picture count option in menu has been reset but is there a way to know exactly how many times the shutter's been flip. Thanks.


----------



## molsen (Jan 13, 2008)

http://digital-photography-school.com/forum/showthread.php?t=196

http://drchung.new21.net/previewextractor/


----------



## molsen (Jan 13, 2008)

i don't know if any of those methods will work, but it's worht a try


----------



## Stratman (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.photome.de/  this'll do it, but if i remember correctly, only if you open a RAW file with it

Edit: works with a DNG file too, look under "manufacturer notes" for shutter count

Edit: works with SOME jpeg files too, lol


----------



## lv6l (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the inputs. I did a quick search in Google and found this one software. Its called "Opanda IExif" It's a free ware and I test it out with my D40 and D80. It both works. Easy to use. Just open an un-edit picture and scroll down the screen to "shutter count" It works with JPEG images. I have not tried RAW.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 14, 2008)

I tried Opanda in the past, it works with Nikon raw (NEF), files.


----------



## lv6l (Jan 14, 2008)

My D40 and D80 works with JPEG files. I'm sure it will work with raw. I tried my Nikon P3 and no luck.


----------



## molsen (Jan 14, 2008)

Stratman said:


> http://www.photome.de/  this'll do it, but if i remember correctly, only if you open a RAW file with it
> 
> Edit: works with a DNG file too, look under "manufacturer notes" for shutter count
> 
> Edit: works with SOME jpeg files too, lol


this is the only method that will work on my D50 and only with NEF files


----------

